# Would YOU ride a tandem here (Gooseberry Mesa, Utah)?



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Let me start off by saying that I've never ridden a tandem so I'm clueless. I have recently started riding with some high school friends and they ride a Ventana tandem. They ride The Luge in OC which I wouldn't have thought was a good idea so I'm obviously ingorant of the tandem's capabilites.

So now they are going to be joining me on a trip to Gooseberry Mesa this Fall. It doesn't seem to me that riding a tandem would be a good idea here since there are so many sudden turns, short burst climbs and step-ups but I've been wrong before when I under-estimated their talents and/or capabilities. They also each have "standard" mountain bikes so they have other options.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

k2rider1964 said:


> Let me start off by saying that I've never ridden a tandem so I'm clueless. I have recently started riding with some high school friends and they ride a Ventana tandem. They ride The Luge in OC which I wouldn't have thought was a good idea so I'm obviously ingorant of the tandem's capabilites.
> 
> So now they are going to be joining me on a trip to Gooseberry Mesa this Fall. It doesn't seem to me that riding a tandem would be a good idea here since there are so many sudden turns, short burst climbs and step-ups but I've been wrong before when I under-estimated their talents and/or capabilities. They also each have "standard" mountain bikes so they have other options.


Gooseberry? Mostly no, for the reasons you mention. But there are some routes on Gooseberry I would ride a tandem on. Little Creek Mesa would be OK as would JEM, Hurricane Rim, Goulds Rim.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Shiggy....always respected your tire advice and I also know that you've spent more than your fair share of time in SW Utah. I figured I'd take them down JEM for sure but hadn't thought about LCM.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

k2rider1964 said:


> Thanks Shiggy....always respected your tire advice and I also know that you've spent more than your fair share of time in SW Utah. I figured I'd take them down JEM for sure but hadn't thought about LCM.


I think they should also bring their single bikes.

I want to see video of the tandem on Gb!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

We'll see about that video  Aren't you up in the Pacific NW nowadays? They will for sure be riding the tandem on a tour we're doing with Cog Wild on the Umpqua River Trail in August.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

k2rider1964 said:


> We'll see about that video  Aren't you up in the Pacific NW nowadays? They will for sure be riding the tandem on a tour we're doing with Cog Wild on the Umpqua River Trail in August.


PNW born and raised.

There are spots on NUT I would not want to be on a tandem.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll 2nd the request for some video if they ride challenging terrain. 
I'm new to tandems (started last year), and was surprised just how sketchy a tandem can be on trail features I don't even think about on a single.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

trailville said:


> I'll 2nd the request for some video if they ride challenging terrain.
> I'm new to tandems (started last year), and was surprised just how sketchy a tandem can be on trail features I don't even think about on a single.


I have ridden many tandems off road as pilot and stoker. I have been surprised by how stable they can be on terrain that is sketchy on a single. I have also had many slow motion biffs when we ground a pedal or get high centered.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

What the long wheelbase giveth, the long wheelbase taketh away.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

trailville said:


> I'll 2nd the request for some video if they ride challenging terrain.
> I'm new to tandems (started last year), and was surprised just how sketchy a tandem can be on trail features I don't even think about on a single.


We'll see what we can do. I know they own a GoPro. I'm surprised at what I've seen them ride. Since I've never ridden a tandem, I just assume they (tandems) can't do certain things but then they (the riders) prove me wrong. The way they communicate as they ride is also foreign to me but obviously very important. I can only think of one area on JEM that could give them a problem and that's the switchbacks up top if we start from the TH off Hwy 59. As far as Little Creek Mesa, I think the biggest issue will be the climb out on the rock section. I know I can't imagine them cleaning that area.....


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't know how it truthfully matters whether on a tandem or not. If you like tandem'ing, you go ride the best trails you're up for. You dismount what you can't clean. How is that so different from single riders of varying skills wanting to ride the best trails and locations but unable to clean 100%? 

Obviously, tight maneuvering and drops are more challenging, and wheel lofts are not happening, but skilled tandem teams are cleaning all kinds of tech trails. Laguna Ridge, Stairsteps, Joplin, Car Wreck, Rattlesnake–all get ridden on tandems by people on this board. Hey, Patrick and Maria


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

She&I said:


> I don't know how it truthfully matters whether on a tandem or not. If you like tandem'ing, you go ride the best trails you're up for. You dismount what you can't clean. How is that so different from single riders of varying skills wanting to ride the best trails and locations but unable to clean 100%?
> 
> Obviously, tight maneuvering and drops are more challenging, and wheel lofts are not happening, but skilled tandem teams are cleaning all kinds of tech trails. Laguna Ridge, Stairsteps, Joplin, Car Wreck, Rattlesnake-all get ridden on tandems by people on this board. Hey, Patrick and Maria


Exactly, just like you do on a single. I have seen single riders struggle on those spots on JEM, LCM...


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

She&I said:


> I don't know how it truthfully matters whether on a tandem or not. If you like tandem'ing, you go ride the best trails you're up for. You dismount what you can't clean. How is that so different from single riders of varying skills wanting to ride the best trails and locations but unable to clean 100%?


I think the OP was asking more of a "would you recommend this?" not necessarily "is it possible?". For the most part you can ride any bike on any trail. But if you're traveling somewhere to ride a trail you may only ride once, you probably want to take the bike that's going to get you the most fun for that trail, or if in a group ride, something that isn't going to hold back the group.

My local trails are tight and a little techy, and in addition to my mountain bikes, I've ridden parts of them on a BMX, a DJ bike, a 700c touring bike, a 30 year old King Sting, and a tandem. But if someone asked for a recommendation for those trails, it would not be any of those.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

trailville said:


> I think the OP was asking more of a "would you recommend this?" not necessarily "is it possible?". For the most part you can ride any bike on any trail. But if you're traveling somewhere to ride a trail you may only ride once, you probably want to take the bike that's going to get you the most fun for that trail, or if in a group ride, something that isn't going to hold back the group.
> 
> My local trails are tight and a little techy, and in addition to my mountain bikes, I've ridden parts of them on a BMX, a DJ bike, a 700c touring bike, a 30 year old King Sting, and a tandem. But if someone asked for a recommendation for those trails, it would not be any of those.


Point taken, tv.

To me it comes down to how much you want to ride with someone. I wait for my wife constantly on single bikes, and I don't mind b/c I dig riding with her. If you're on a time budget and/or are one of those people who have to push the entire time without stopping, sure, you might be bummed by that extra sixty seconds of wait time. Depending on the tandem team.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

My wife and I have taken our tandem on trails that I would never recommend to anyone on a tandem. Usually it is on a trail that we know, and that are fine for singles. It is usually her idea, or at least she approves. Never underestimate how scary it can be to a stoker when you relinquish control to someone else on a technical trail. Some days she is feeling adventurous, and other times she is very cautious. She trusts me but I will always let her choose NOT to ride something.


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

k2rider1964 said:


> Let me start off by saying that I've never ridden a tandem so I'm clueless. I have recently started riding with some high school friends and they ride a Ventana tandem. They ride The Luge in OC which I wouldn't have thought was a good idea so I'm obviously ingorant of the tandem's capabilites.
> 
> So now they are going to be joining me on a trip to Gooseberry Mesa this Fall. It doesn't seem to me that riding a tandem would be a good idea here since there are so many sudden turns, short burst climbs and step-ups but I've been wrong before when I under-estimated their talents and/or capabilities. They also each have "standard" mountain bikes so they have other options.


We ride our ECDM tandem on the luge...pretty easy really. We've had it down Telonics and other technical local trails, Trabuco, all the trails in Aliso Woods. That said, G-Berry would be no fun..far too tight, punchy, and ledgy. The tandem is no beuno when you have to lift the front wheel over stuff. 6-8 inches is about the limit of just slamming into steps and there's plenty that are taller at G Berry. JEM would be fine. Indian Creek so-so.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

shiggy said:


> PNW born and raised.
> 
> There are spots on NUT I would not want to be on a tandem.


We finally made it to ride the NUT in 2015 (they backed out in 2013 and the rest of us changed our trip to MRT/O'Leary/Kings Castle) and they did the whole thing. There were so many spots that I went thru and I was thinking to myself "Iw wouldn't want to be on a tandem right there". On some of the stuff I stopped to warn and then watch them, sometimes I kept riding. They had their issues but literally rode 99% of it.

Still trying to get them to join us in St George. Going back again in May.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Okayfine said:


> What the long wheelbase giveth, the long wheelbase taketh away.


lol, indeed.

We enjoyed riding Gooseberry Mesa. We haven't done much riding on "slickrock" and we did have a few moments.

We camped the first night in the middle of Practice Loop, and the second night right on the rim near the windmill. It was the highpoint of our summer trip a few years ago.

Don't remember exactly where all we rode, but we had a great time. White, yellow, north rim, practice loop, windmill loop, bowls and ledges, all sound familiar. Headed down one trail (I think it was east of the windmill) that headed downhill and we balked at that one. It was getting interesting and we were getting tired.


----------

